# 2012 Beetle Colors



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I grabbed these from the German configurator:

Candy White:

















Black:

















Denim Blue:

















Reef Blue:

















Silver:

















Platinum Gray:

















Red:

















Yellow:

















Toffee Brown:

















Black Pearl:


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Rabbit MK5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Loves the Toffee Brown, see if i can talk the GF into it...


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Kind of digging the denim blue though I would have to see it in person.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Keep in mind these colors will look very different in real life as opposed to these renderings. Toffee Brown, in particular, look much less 'bright' in person.

Two ideas:
1. Toffee Brown with matte black stripes (the Wortersee Beetles had 'em)
2. Denim Blue with silver stripes

But Reef Blue is nice too.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

i like Denim Blue:thumbup:


----------



## Spyder 550 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for showing us the proposed colors. A silver convertible would be sweet with the retro wheels and porsche speedster badges! 
A 21st Century, Speedster!!!!:laugh:


----------



## arielgirl702 (Jul 5, 2011)

O-M-G Loving the Toffee Brown!!! I want to paint mine now to that color, Brown is my fav color


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*"Birth canal"....*

Planet Yellow:


----------



## texasflud (Apr 21, 2010)

*Saturn Yellow*

It's really a shame the Beetle Turbo will not be available in yellow...


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

Reef Blue :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I have yet to see the Moon Rock Silver....
You guys have the best pics of the Beetle!
I am liking the Reef and Denim Blue....


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I have yet to see the Moon Rock Silver....
> You guys have the best pics of the Beetle!
> I am liking the Reef and Denim Blue....


I don't think there is a Moon Rock Silver. I see only Reflex Silver (metallic) listed.
Reef Blue and Black Pearl are reserved for the Turbo models.
Toffee Brown and Saturn Yellow are not available for the Turbo model
I see that Denim Blue is also not a turbo color as is of course plain Black


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*are you kidding?*

No yellow on turbo??!?! WHY! I was seriously considering that combo!


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

jayparry said:


> No yellow on turbo??!?! WHY! I was seriously considering that combo!


 All I know is what colors are listed for the 2.5 and 2.0 Turbo. Saturn yellow is only listed for the 2.5. Of course that could be an error... http://www.vw.com/en/models/beetle/trims-specs.html


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Denim Blue's my favorite, but if every other prospective Beetle buyer also likes this color, I'd go with Platinum Gray. The last thing I'd want to happen is to get one of these and have it be the same color as everyone else's.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> Denim Blue's my favorite, but if every other prospective Beetle buyer also likes this color, I'd go with Platinum Gray. The last thing I'd want to happen is to get one of these and have it be the same color as everyone else's.


 Yea I'm considering that too. You have to keep in mind that the 2.5's will have the interior dash in the same exterior color and some colors will be not so good for the interior. I'm looking at you Saturn yellow! I think denim blue inside would get tiresome also in short order.


----------



## jpmccormac (Mar 31, 2004)

*What Interior Colors?*

Please - something other than Black. Anyone know?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Bummer... I was really leaning toward the Reef Blue, but I don't really want the turbo.....


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

jpmccormac said:


> Please - something other than Black. Anyone know?


 Basically Black and Beige for the seating. The turbo has the carbon fiber and some black and red leather seating also. 
Beige seating on the White model is an option and I would think it would look good. For some reason Beige seating is not an option on the Toffee Brown but is on the Black which makes no sense to me.. the Silver, Gray, Denim Blue and Yellow also list only black seating color. This info is from the Beetle Brochure of which a link was posted.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Daumenkino!*

Look, there's a Saturn Yellow one:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*More?*

More!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool! :thumbup: Have any of them landed in California?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Keep in mind these colors will look very different in real life as opposed to these renderings. Toffee Brown, in particular, look much less 'bright' in person.


If you want an idea of what Toffee Brown will look like, check out the Jettas on lots in this color. I'm not so sure how this color will look on a Beetle, but it's definitely a different and fresh look!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Blau macht glücklich!*

Reef Blue:









> Blue makes happy!


----------



## imsunny (Sep 16, 2011)

*I want the YELLOW - but only in a turbo*

I've been waiting, and waiting, and reading every single release about this car for over a year.
And, now to find out that the yellow does not come in Turbo, breaks my heart.
I will not buy any of the colors offered right now in Turbo.
I guess they will have to realize that this is not just a guy's car, but women still want the fun colors we have become used to in our Bugs.

I'll keep driving my Harvest Moon Beige until the one I want comes along- or go get a JEEP.

:banghead:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Grau ist alle Theorie.....*

Platinum Grey:









Get a closer look:
> 360°-Panorama!

1. "Panoramen"
2. "Panorama 2"
3. ....


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Now on sale!*

The Beetle in Saturn Yellow:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

brennok said:


> Kind of digging the denim blue though I would have to see it in person.


X2


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I went and saw one yesterday- much lighter than the configurator. 
I have a coworker with a restored '64 bug, and the Denim Blue is the same as the original stock Gulf Blue.
Very nice color!


----------



## cyansjr (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey where are these pics taken at? Is it some sort of vw headquarters? The numerous pics of the yellow beetle.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Viva Mexico!*

Hi "cyansjr", it's the plant in Puebla...

Yeah BABY, I'm BLUE:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Reminds me of my '68 Bug... except mine was really faded.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Yummi!*

Chocokiss: 

















































































Thanks, "Mike"!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Platinum Grey!*

Google Street View 2.0?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Toffee Brown is really pretty.


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

*Where did you find actual photo of platinum grey metallic? Someone please give me an answer to that picture!*

:laugh:


----------



## Brian Cooke (Oct 11, 2011)

*Yellow one is cool*

Nice look. Yellow one is cool


----------



## KristinaGurneeVW (Sep 14, 2011)

Brian Cooke said:


> Nice look. Yellow one is cool


we have 2 yellow ones at my dealership. nice to look at.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Look, there's a gray one! Punch buggy....*

The Beetle in Platinum Grey bei Licht betrachtet:









More pics here:

> Please follow me! Part One...

> Please follow me! Part Two...


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Nicht nur der Himmel ist blau.....*

The Beetle in Reef Blue....










You want more?

> Blue makes happy!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Yup. I'm 100% in for platinum grey. Deposit going down asap. BF's Toffee should be coming in a month. :thumbup:


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

Man. Here's hoping they offer the TDI Beetle in Denim Blue...


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Ein Kessel Buntes....*

The color of *your* choice?


----------



## glennm (Aug 20, 2003)

interna said:


> The color of *your* choice?


They should have a $2000 option and you can special order a color. If Porsche can do it for $5k then.............

Love the brown. It would have been very cool if they waited on Denim Blue and did a cool interiro and something on outside with a cross promotion with Levi's.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but it looks really good in this angle. I think I'd go with the Platinum grey, but both are really classy colors. Retro and very classy. 








The white Circle wheels on Denim blue make a great retro combo, but I don't think I could live with a baby blue car for too long. I think my masculinity would take too big of a hit.  Also, as someone who doesn't have car washing possibility at home, I couldn't keep white wheels clean. 

Edit: This car is lowered some, right?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Toffee Brown looks very boring on other VW models but on a B12, it's instant classic!!!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like to see them do the Isotope Green again. My sister had that on an '01 turbo, looked great


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, I believe that was a one-year color in 2001. I almost bought a used regular 2.0 liter a few years back. I think the actual name of the color was Opal, but I could be wrong. As for the "proposed" colors above, I especially like More than Evergreen and the Mint Meringue. The 2012+ needs some shade of green!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> The 2012+ needs some shade of green!


 :thumbup: British racing green would have been great. VW owns Bentley, so they could get away with it.


----------

